# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Sưu tầm - DC Brushless spindle - Ăn nhôm như ăn gỏi.

## CKD

Chú Tây này Pro quá.. tự chế spindle, cân bằng động v.v....
Thành quả là chơi nhôm như ăn gỏi  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, CBNN, ducduy9104, k123kien, kien, minhtriet, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái links
High Speed Milling Spindle

----------


## CKD

Homemade brushless 3kw water cooled spindle.

----------

anhcos, hung1706, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

con này chạy được bao nhiêu rpm ? rung quá xá.

----------

